# Dog training



## GATREE (Jun 2, 2016)

Heading for south Georgia in the morning to take our female black lab for gun dog training


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jun 2, 2016)

Where are you taking her?


----------



## Graffam (Jun 3, 2016)

X2?


----------



## brittonl (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice & congrats on the pup. Professional gun dog training is $$ well spent.

Also,  I've got an excellent trainer source outside of Rome, Ga in Centre, AL if anyone were to ever need info on.


----------



## willsmon (Jun 3, 2016)

x3?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 3, 2016)

X4!!!


----------



## GATREE (Jun 3, 2016)

Took her to Swamp Creek Retrievers


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 3, 2016)

Justin is solid!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 3, 2016)

GATREE said:


> Took her to Swamp Creek Retrievers



that took longer than expected but Justin is a very nice trainer. i have run with him in HRC and AKC hunt test. next question is he going north for the summer?


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 4, 2016)

He was talking about going to NY for a couple of months .... But he and Joe will do a good job for you .... Your pup is in good hands


----------



## GATREE (Jun 4, 2016)

He said they are going up there for July and August


----------



## Woadie (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey brittonl.   Who do you know outside of Rome if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GATREE (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 14, 2016)

be glad the pups are up north right now i do not know how trainers are getting anything done right now. it is brutal on dogs this summer heck it is brutal on me!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice looking pup Gatree .... Love that color !!! 
It is hot ... It's been real feel 105 or more in central Florida ... It's 30 minutes at 6am and maybe a 8pm session if we have a thunderstorm to cool things a little !!!


----------



## GATREE (Jul 14, 2016)

She in in New York with Justin Beall of Swamp Creek Retrievers


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 14, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> be glad the pups are up north right now i do not know how trainers are getting anything done right now. it is brutal on dogs this summer heck it is brutal on me!



Daylight till about dark every day buddy...


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Daylight till about dark every day buddy...


The life of a pro. I do not miss it.


----------



## GATREE (Sep 4, 2016)

She's learning fast


----------



## TylerMarks (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm in the process of training my 6 month old lab.  Luckily, I have a buddy that runs a pheasant reserve near my house.  Training him is a lot of fun.


----------

